# Nest box material



## pigeon-guy (Sep 26, 2008)

What kind of plywood do you use or recommand when building nest boxes, not just one single box, but rather a wall full of it. I hate having osb board as the floor of the nest box because it is hard to scrap. Saw dust compressed boards are okay, but I think they soak up moisture too easily. CDX and AC plywood are nice, but a little more on the expensive side. Any opinion and suggestion is welcome. Also let me know what thickness is recommended. I personally think 5/8 inch is okay.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I used 5/8' plywood, i don't know what its called, but its good on one side, I use it for everything, knots on one side. I just paid 17 for 1/4", all plywood is expensive i think.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I use osb. It is affordable. The guys here showed me too tricks:
1. Cover it with a sheet of luan in the "poop zones".
2. Pre-catalyzed epoxy paint. 3 coats. 

I have been using #2 but will be using #1 going forward. The quality of the OSB is going down so far that the paint isn't filling the void in the surface well enough.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I use osb. It is affordable. The guys here showed me too tricks:
> 1. Cover it with a sheet of luan in the "poop zones".
> 2. Pre-catalyzed epoxy paint. 3 coats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Up here a sheet of one side good is about $30. One sheet of OSB+luan comes to $20. The idea of the pre-catalyzed epoxy is that is it cheaper then luan plus primer plus top coat. $30 in epoxy makes almost 10 sheets of should-be-smooth OSB. I just don't like the results I am getting.

Only because I am not sure we are using the same "thing" for luan, the stuff here is "Luan underlayment". It is used under linoleum and lowes/home depot keep it with the plywood.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I use old newspaper and beach sand or coconut fibre over it.

Recently have tried elevated 1/4" plastic coated wire mesh in the nest boxes and news paper under it. The only thing you have to do is lift the mesh replace the paper. Sprinkle some beach sand over the paper it will absorb the wet droppings. Advantage - even if you miss out changing the paper for a couple of days, your pigeons are not going to be spoiled


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i heard ceder chips r good


----------

